# Conte's Bikes?



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Can I have some opinions on the Conte's Bikes locations in VA?

Anyone have any firsthand experience with their sales/service people? They seem to be a pretty large presence in eastern Virginia. Do they have any general reputation? Overpriced/competitive? Friendly/jerks? Good place to shop? Would you go back? If so, why; if not, why not?

Any and all opinions would be welcomed... Thanks!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm under the impression that Conte's started as a small family owned shop that has grown quite a bit over the years. I suspect they now have at least 1/2 dozens stores accross eastern VA.

They seemed to be pretty active in the road cycling community and sponser a local race team (TriPower) that is fairly sucessful. Some of thier stores generally carry a nice selection of fairly high end bikes. 

I have dealt with them in the past and while I have no specific gripes my general feeling is that they try to oversell parts and services. Their top mechanics as very good but they also hire some young guys that are not at the same level.

Thier prices are competitive if you are willing to wheel and deal.

I do not shop there at all anymore but can't really say anything bad about them.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would echo Livelover's sentiments about their sponsoring local riders and their service dept.

My experience with the Red Mill VA Beach store has been favorable. The top end mechanic is REALLY good (honest, too, always a good quality...), and they do occasionally have to teach some of the newer guys, probably as much as any store. 

They are friendly, and willing to help cyclists from the serious, A++, Cat _ racing league down to local kids on cruisers.

However, their prices are usually higher than the "other" 2 close by stores here, Fat Frog's and Bike Beat. 

Their selection of Cannondale & Specialized is extremely good, but they don't limit themselves to the high-end spectrum, they sell lower-priced brands (Giant, some others that I can't recall) too.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> I would echo Livelover's sentiments about their sponsoring local riders and their service dept.
> 
> My experience with the Red Mill VA Beach store has been favorable. The top end mechanic is REALLY good (honest, too, always a good quality...), and they do occasionally have to teach some of the newer guys, probably as much as any store.
> 
> ...



I assume you are local? Do you ride out of Fat Frogs on Saturdays?

I ride with the A group or Kristine's group just about every week. Fat guy on a blue Redline or a Black lugged Curtlo.

The whole deal with the Red Mill Location is pretty interesting. John and Kristine at FF used to work for Conte's until they started FF. It seems like it has worked out ok for both shops.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lifelover,

I'm VERY local. 

I usually ride w/ Kristine's group, too. We've probably ridden together already! 

I'd be riding tomorrow, but am still recovering from spending 48 hrs in the hospital over not drinking enough electrolyte last Saturday on my 1st century.

I think the party that wins most is the rider having 2 good shops competing right in the same shopping center. I can't envision how that developed- didn't Conte's think to have a "no other bike shop" clause written into their lease w/ the shopping center?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> Lifelover,
> 
> I'm VERY local.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your dehydration issue! That sucks! Was it a organized century or a self supported century?. 

Fat Frogs was there first and I doubt that Conte's building would be considered part of the same shopping center.

I might try the ride out of East Coast bikes in Norfolk in the morning instead of FF but I'm undecided. 

What do you ride and I'll look for you next week.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

"Sorry to hear about your dehydration issue!"-

Actually, it wasn't dehydration, kind of the reverse.

The last 30-40 miles, I didn't drink enough electrolyte. Drinking water in this case is actually bad. 

Basically, your body loses certain things like Sodium, and to a lesser extent, Magnesium when you sweat. Over several hours, an abundance of water like anyone should drink on a century will only compound the problem. 

It's just kind of funny, cuz John told me today that there have been other area cyclists that this has happened to- fortunately not as bad as what happened to me. There have been marathon runners who have died from it- the official medical term is Hyponatremia.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Was it a organized century or a self supported century?.


That was another stupid move on my part. I had started out early that day w/ 2 other cyclists who only wanted to do a 40-ish mile ride. I then continued on solo.

Since I had never done over 60 miles in 1 day before, I probably shouldn't have attempted so many miles. But I had thought that if I just took a long lunch break, that I would be ok.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Fat Frogs was there first and I doubt that Conte's building would be considered part of the same shopping center.
> 
> I might try the ride out of East Coast bikes in Norfolk in the morning instead of FF but I'm undecided.
> 
> What do you ride and I'll look for you next week.


Technically it's not part of the same shopping center- but it only takes about 1 minute to ride between the 2 shops, less when the tourists aren't here. 

I had always thought that FF had come second- now I know why their rides always have so many more riders in them, there's no comparison in the amount of riders between the two.

I ride a Celeste Bianchi- you either love the color or hate it! I tried to PM you w/ more details, but your mailbox is full.

Do you ever ride w/ any other groups? I visited East Coast right after ANOTHER accident 3 weeks ago on the Indian River Rd. I-64 overpass, and they were really helpful. They seem like they have a good reputation as well, at least my B group friend says good things about them.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> "Sorry to hear about your dehydration issue!"-
> 
> Actually, it wasn't dehydration, kind of the reverse.
> 
> ...



I suspect there are others but I use a product by Hammer Nutrition called Endurolytes. It's a capsules that has the electrolytes in it. It's fairly expensive so I only use them on very long or very hot rides.

If you feel the urge you can do a search (most likely in the Racing, Training, Nutrition, Triathlons forum) for some recipes for a home made electrolyte powder mix that some people make themselves.

Hope you are back on your bike soon. If you want a nice, easy, cool, C paced evening ride to get back into the swing of things, I lead a Monday night ride near Little Neck. Details are on the TBA website or you can PM me.



To the OP,

Sorry for the thread HighJack


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Thanks!*



Lifelover said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Sorry for the thread HighJack


Eh, no problem on the hijack! Thanks for the opinions on Conte's -- I'm looking at a higher-end bike purchase and they're one of the players who distribute my desired ride.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm only familiar with their relatively new Arlington, VA location. The owners seem to be passionate about cycling and their enthusiasm is reflected in the competency and friendliness of the sales staff, mechanics, and selection. 

The DC area is fortunate to have a lot of nice shops in the area. This is one more to add to the list. In my mind, at least, their professionalism is on part with that of Spokes, Etc., Bike Pro Shop, and Cap. Hill Bikes.


----------

